# Lulu Was Adopted Today



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, my old girl was finally adopted. 

Her new mother is absolutely fabulous!! The application and home-check went very well.

I must say I was so nervous about the home-check. I spent two days cleaning. :HistericalSmiley: 

Although, I found a bit of dust on the dresser, I went ahead and passed myself ~ LOL

So, yes, I adopted the old girl. She's been in rescue for nearly a year. It's important to me that she have a forever home. So she stays with us. We love her dearly. Well, Billy doesn't, but who cares.

Congratulations Lulu!!! You're home :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Yep, my old girl was finally adopted.
> 
> Her new mother is absolutely fabulous!! The application and home-check went very well.
> 
> ...


Kinda ashamed that I had to read the first part a couple of times before I caught on... :bysmilie: 

Congratulations Deb!!



Dufuss


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL, I too had to read that a few times..Deb, you're so darn funny :HistericalSmiley: Welcome home Lulu, your mom is the bestest :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Whoa, Deb! Congratulations to you and to Lulu! You are AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY Lulu!! :chili: :chili: :chili: You're one lucky old gal. (and that's from one old gal to another!)
Now you have to update your dogs' names on your profile, Deb!!

As a matter of fact, Lulu - I just may have a glass of wine to celebrate this occasion. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations!

Lulu found the best home possible!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :chili: :chili: :chili: Hurrah for you and Lulu!! What a lucky ole' girl she is to have you as her forever Mommie!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thats wonderful! :chili: Congratulations!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:smrofl: Deb! You are toooo Much ! 
I started reading that and I thought "oh I bet Deb is going to be teary-eyed "... then read along and started cracking up!!! 

I'm glad the 'home-visit' went so well!! :smrofl: 

All I can say is Lulu has found the PERFECT forever home!!! You truly are an Angel to these 'senior-citizens"!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> As a matter of fact, Lulu - I just may have a glass of wine to celebrate this occasion. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



So many things I could say... :smtease: :innocent:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=450505
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL ~ Linda, and I, will have a glass of wine if the laundry's done :HistericalSmiley: 

I updated my profile. Wow!! There's alot of dogs there. I like living on the edge ~ LOL


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OH LULU :wub: YOU HAVE A FOREVER HOME, :aktion033: AND THE MOST PRECIOUS MOMMY :wub: YOU ARE BOTH BLESSED  THAT BILLY :huh: HE NEEDS TO SEE THINGS DIFFERENTLY :smrofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=450529
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck, I'll have a glass of wine if there IS laundry. Forget about doing it!! Oh look, a dirty dishtowel - gulp.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Way to go Lulu. You had me when I read the title. I thought this was going to be a happy/sad post. Nothing but gladness (and a little bit of drinking) going on here! :aktion033: :aktion033: You're the best Deb! :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> OH LULU :wub: YOU HAVE A FOREVER HOME, :aktion033: AND THE MOST PRECIOUS MOMMY :wub: YOU ARE BOTH BLESSED  THAT BILLY :huh: HE NEEDS TO SEE THINGS DIFFERENTLY :smrofl: [/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Yes he does!! He needs to open his eyes to new things. Yep, wake up and smell the coffee BILLY!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=450537
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL ~ Linda, and I, will have a glass of wine if the laundry's done :HistericalSmiley: 

I updated my profile. Wow!! There's alot of dogs there. I like living on the edge ~ LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Heck, I'll have a glass of wine if there IS laundry. Forget about doing it!! Oh look, a dirty dishtowel - gulp.
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG!!! I have three dirty pee pads....gulp, gulp, gulp :smrofl: 

Geeze, if Henry poops on the fourth, that should be good for an entire glass, right there!! :new_shocked:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=450548
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck, I'll have a glass of wine if there IS laundry. Forget about doing it!! Oh look, a dirty dishtowel - gulp.
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG!!! I have three dirty pee pads....gulp, gulp, gulp :smrofl: 

Geeze, if Henry poops on the fourth, that should be good for an entire glass, right there!! :new_shocked: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Just remember that you started the poop talk. Last night, Bonnie pooped ALL OVER the bedroom. It was a scene worthy of an entire BOTTLE of wine. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: (Thank god I have hardwood floors! :brownbag: )


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Lucky LuLu!

This just feels SO right. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Well I got it on first read and that's unusual.....LOL :HistericalSmiley: 

Loved the story congrats to you and Lulu give the girl a big welcome home hug from us the Fab 5.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Well I have to say, I had to read it a few times too before I finally got it. :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: 

Congratulations Lulu. :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congratulations Lulu!!! And way to go Deb for helping Lulu (and all the others) find a forever home!!! You're the best!

Josie says: Billy, you must wake up and see the light!!! Girls are friends!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lulu, Welcome to your forever home where there's lots of dogs, lots of laughs, lots of fun and best of all lots of love.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh congrats!!!!! That's so wonderful :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

congrats, deb  i'm sure billy will come around. (and around and around and around) 

give lulu a big kiss from me. when does the home visit for winter's adoption take place?  hehehe


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I could swear you played this trick on us once before , I just can't rememebr which one it was. but this is a great news :aktion033: I'm glad you passed the test  congratulations to you and Lulu


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I could swear you played this trick on us once before , I just can't rememebr which one it was. but this is a great news :aktion033: I'm glad you passed the test  congratulations to you and Lulu[/B]



Yep, on June 5, 2006. I adopted Daisy. I didn't do a home visit, though. :brownbag: 

Good Lord, I hope she's okay ~ LOL


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Deb, you are sooo amazing!!! I am so happy for Lulu, she couldn't have found a better home!! How are the twins doing?


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=450559
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL ~ Linda, and I, will have a glass of wine if the laundry's done :HistericalSmiley: 

I updated my profile. Wow!! There's alot of dogs there. I like living on the edge ~ LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Heck, I'll have a glass of wine if there IS laundry. Forget about doing it!! Oh look, a dirty dishtowel - gulp.
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG!!! I have three dirty pee pads....gulp, gulp, gulp :smrofl: 

Geeze, if Henry poops on the fourth, that should be good for an entire glass, right there!! :new_shocked: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Just remember that you started the poop talk. Last night, Bonnie pooped ALL OVER the bedroom. It was a scene worthy of an entire BOTTLE of wine. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: (Thank god I have hardwood floors! :brownbag: )
[/B][/QUOTE]
Congratulations on passing the home inspection phase of Lulu's adoption. lol
[attachment=27889:wine.gif]
Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Deb you are too funny. I had to reread that whole first part. At first 
I thought you were so nervous about the home visit not going well that you cleaned your house to keep your mind off it. Boy talk about a blonde moment. LOL

Congrats to LuLu for finding her forever home with the bestest mommy any Malt could ever hope for. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Deb, I'm so glad for you and Lulu! :aktion033: :aktion033: Lulu is at the best place she could ever be! :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww!! :grouphug: i'm so glad you found the perfect forever home for lulu. :biggrin: 

how do you think she'll adapt to the change??? 


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


:grouphug:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> awww!! :grouphug: i'm so glad you found the perfect forever home for lulu. :biggrin:
> 
> how do you think she'll adapt to the change???
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What's going on here - everyone's having a glass of wine....and I wasn't home last night!!! No fair.

And speaking of LuLu.....has anyone asked for Billie's opinion of this little adoption matter? :smtease:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Okay, yep, I didn't get it the first time around. :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: Sometimes I'm a little slow on the uptake.

Congrats Lulu on staying right where you are!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Congrats to you Lulu and your family of malts!! :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> What's going on here - everyone's having a glass of wine....and I wasn't home last night!!! No fair.
> 
> And speaking of LuLu.....has anyone asked for Billie's opinion of this little adoption matter? :smtease:[/B]


Billy is the first one I asked. He said, "who's Lulu? I've never seen her". Joplin just walked away in disgust. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm glad you passed inspection! :aktion033: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> awww!! :grouphug: i'm so glad you found the perfect forever home for lulu. :biggrin:
> 
> how do you think she'll adapt to the change???
> 
> ...



She's adapting very well. I went home yesterday and gave her the good news. I then told her she no longer has to stay in the garage. Boy was she happy about that!! :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations on your new "official" family member!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh deb... just curious... what % of the pooches that enter under your roof, ................. 
:HistericalSmiley: ...ever really leave!!?? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Ahhhh deb... just curious... what % of the pooches that enter under your roof, .................
> :HistericalSmiley: ...ever really leave!!?? :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Lately, it's been a VERY small percent ~ LOL

I'm sure next year, at this time, I will posting that I adopted senior Sassy :smrofl: 

I have SEVERAL applicants for Winter. He is only 3-years-old, and cute as a bug, but he's been in training. He takes a few hours to warm up to people. Once he does, look out, snuggle city. 

So does anyone want to adopt ME?? :new_shocked:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> So does anyone want to adopt ME?? :new_shocked:[/B]


Geesh Deb I would... but can't afford the wine bill for us BOTH!!! :smrofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Ahhhh deb... just curious... what % of the pooches that enter under your roof, .................
> :HistericalSmiley: ...ever really leave!!?? :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



ROTFLMAO!!


The only ones who have left recently... came to my house... :smrofl: (and who knows if they will leave there)


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb, you're a pisser!

Congratulations and lots of love to you and Lulu.

I wish you'd adopt me!
xoxox


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Aww, I'm so happy to hear that little Lulu doesn't have to leave, Bless your heart for giving her a permanent home & lots of love,


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Deb, Bob and I think you are great!!!!!! Congrats LuLu. :wub:


----------

